
A crash course in UX - richoakley
http://richoakley.com/2011/11/a-crash-course-in-ux/
======
Angostura
The item on content strategy is interesting and I think spot on. I'm just
completing a project with a company that wants to rejig their content strategy
- and managing an external agency who are building a new Drupal-based site.

I rather mucked up their nice ganntt chart by insisting that content entry was
bought way forward, before the site design was signed off. "Lets the get the
content types defined and get some real content in there - give me any kind of
cobbled together basic back-end you can" then we can see how the designs work
with real content.

It actually worked very well - and avoided the death march at the end of the
process where you have to port all the old content into the new system at the
last moment.

~~~
simons
We've started doing something similar. We build a lot of sites upon WordPress
and upload a basic version of the twentyeleven theme (with a few base plugins)
and start getting content populated ASAP, this gives the designers a good base
to start from and also highlights potential content-styling before they're a
problem rather than the day before go-live.

------
DanielRibeiro
The design part is nice, but this former HN submission made a stronger point:

<http://www.visualmess.com/>

------
Juha
Maybe it's UX lesson #1: Host your blog on a scalable platform :).

(the website is down at the moment)

~~~
middus
One could say that the crash course crashed.

------
daniel-warner-x
Here's a UX tip for him... people click on underlined text. Find another way
to highlight content.

~~~
askmeaboutloom
Also, he uses low-contrast grey text on a white background (might be better
readable on a better screen, but on my shitty laptop it makes things harder to
read than necessary) + the navigation links on top have no text at all on them
(this might be intentional, due to his server having problems).

I, for one, like my advices best from people with at least basic skills in the
area. Or from people who at least try to adopt the things they say/just
learned/want to pass on.

~~~
isnotchicago
In the author's defense, the advice is from a talk by Rian van der Merwe:
[http://speakerdeck.com/u/rianvdm/p/an-introduction-to-
user-e...](http://speakerdeck.com/u/rianvdm/p/an-introduction-to-user-
exeprience-design)

------
erickhill
The link to MailChimp's "Voice and Tone" style guide was an interesting find.
I wonder who their target audience for that site is? New hires?
<http://voiceandtone.com/>

I could see many UGC sites needing something like this as a boilerplate
starting point before creating content (or even customer service reps before
engaging users). But even if this was simply a publicized internal document, I
really like it.

------
instakill
Anyone have a cached version?

~~~
shanmoorthy
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://richoakley.com/2011/11/a-crash-
course-in-ux/&hl=en&strip=1)

Might be of help

~~~
ashishgandhi
Being a page on UX, looks horrible. Hopefully the orignal was better?

Edit: Reader on Safari makes it not-so-bad.

------
djinn
Is this Hacker News effect?

~~~
epaga
A crash course in traffic spikes.

